# MONSTER grouper



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

for me anyway, deckhand said he was probabily 30-35 pounds. caught on the opening day of snapper season on the Lady D. super fun to finally get out of my kayak and do some boat fishing.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

not a monster but still a nice fish!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

As the previous poster stated it is definately not a monster, monsters start at 36 lbs and up. LMAO......It is a GREAT fish !!!! I have yet to catch a grouper and I would have been STOKED to catch that one, WAY TO GO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Redneckracoon said:


> not a monster but still a nice fish!


It might be a monster in his book, how are you going to tell him if his fish is a monster or not? Congrats on a damn good grouper, it looks a little dark in color. To bad it had to go baack, its like they know when the season opens and closes.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Why did it have to go back, aint it a black?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Its a gag. And it is a very nice one at that.


----------



## Madison Swanson (Jun 4, 2011)

not a gag, that would be a black. but wow at the drama on this forum. my god maybe to him that is a monster. really to any person it would be, the only grouper that would be rediculosly big would be the goliath grouper.. so i dont want to hear none of this about tellin someone they didnt catch a monster.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Fish man


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> It might be a monster in his book, how are you going to tell him if his fish is a monster or not? Congrats on a damn good grouper, it looks a little dark in color. To bad it had to go baack, its like they know when the season opens and closes.


ok sorry Pinksnappercatcher no one knows if he has caught a smaller one so don't blame me:whistling:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Gag. Really nice one!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Gag Grouper!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> It might be a monster in his book, how are you going to tell him if his fish is a monster or not? Congrats on a damn good grouper, it looks a little dark in color. To bad it had to go baack, its like they know when the season opens and closes.


I'm with you let boy enjoy his MONSTER grouper!!! Good on you buddy nice catch!!!!


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good on you JDH!


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice fish. It's a monster if you were to try and put that grouper in a regular size pan.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

caught alot groupers inshore and must say its a monster grouper! nice catch!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

if u look at the origional post it said its a monster 'for me anyway' lol. No biggy, its just ive never caught a legal grouper. When we first put in the boat some one was like its a scamp! Hahaha wrong. I think i would have me a record if it was haha


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

*Nice Grouper. Everyone has a first, and thats a good one.*



*Scamp Grouper*

*







Description:* Light gray or brown, reddish brown spots on sides that tend to be grouped into lines; some yellow around corners of mouth. Spawns in late spring undergoes sex transformation from female to male as it becomes older.
*Where Found:* Offshore around rocky reefs, debris, and wrecks, typically in 40-150 feet of water.
*Feeding Habits:* Feeds best on live bait (pinfish, cigar minnows, croakers, grunt, squirrelfish) . Also feeds on dead bait (spanish sardines, threadfin, finger mullet) squid, and crustaceans. 
*Size Range:* from 5-15lbs. Current Florida state record 28 lbs.
*Bag Limit/Size Limit:* Scamp is included in the 5 grouper per person daily bag limit. Scamp must be 16 inches total overall length.
*Food Value:* Good table fare. Flaky white fillets, with a light to medium fish taste


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Congrats, It's way bigger than my first.


----------

